# where to find config/install tips for virtual machine image for freebsd 12.0-release on esxi host (vmware)



## bisi (Jan 4, 2019)

I thought I'd try a shortcut, rather than build from scratch, so I downloaded, unpacked and made some guesses at (virtual)  hardware for the image from https://www.freebsd.org/where.html for vmware.

Booted up, logged in, network is working, but I'm wondering if there is a guide of any kind about what config/install decisions have been made (distribution select? security options?), what else is installed? etc.  I have only been able to find the most rudimentary bits of incidental information.

The host is a standalone esxi 5.0.0 production server.

Thanks in advance for any directions.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 4, 2019)

bisi said:
			
		

> .. but I'm wondering if there is a guide of any kind about what config/install decisions have been made (distribution select? security options?), what else is installed?


I too think they are valid questions and it would be nice to see what the answers are but I personally tend to avoid preconfigured installs because those types of questions.  Although it is unavoidable if you stand up an AWS instance.  So, in that respects, you don't have much options.

That said .. a simple vm like this one I have for v12:






installs really quick and I think you would be able to enjoy administration of the vm better if you knew what was in play.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2019)

bisi said:


> The host is a standalone esxi 5.0.0 production server.
> Thanks in advance for any directions.


I hope you've already planned an upgrade because ESXi 5.0 has been deprecated for a while now. General support ended in 2016 and technical guidance ended in August 2018. Unless you have a big fat extended support contract but somehow I doubt that.


----------

